# Bonnie's first Qualifying Score



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Had an Agility trial this weekend. On Saturday, Bonnie missed getting a Q in Starter Gamblers by .06 seconds but on Sunday, she made it even though we ended up getting a rerun since the signal that is supposed to go to indicate time to do the closing Gamble did not work. I ran the opening, kept doing jumps as you cannot just stand there, until the Judge figured out the signal had not gone. I had to go in again and do everything over but we made it and she now has her first Qualifying ribbon and 2nd in the class.

Lucy got a qualifying score in Masters Gamble on Saturday. She had one Masters Standard so this is her second Q since moving into Masters classes. Lucy is my Shih Tzu x Maltese and Bonnie is my Golden Doodle.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

congratulations


----------



## laurelsmom (Feb 13, 2019)

Congratulations.


----------

